
Ask HN: Where can I find a list of colleges YC founders have gone to? - akhilcacharya
I&#x27;m curious as to see how many my school has sent compared to our neighbors.
======
jtfairbank
I went to U of I. There were a number of founders from Waterloo in the last
batch.

------
caseyf7
1) The School of Hard Knocks

